# Felt Ethic... welcher Jahrgang?



## PlayerMace (4. April 2009)

Nabend alle zusammen,

ich habe mir heut ein Felt Ethic gekauft, das ding hat mir einfach gefallen und da ich das teil eigentlich nur dazu gekauft habe um mal schnell von A nach B zu fahren habe ichs gleich gekauft.
Nun meine frage welches Model ist es, also welcher Jahrgang.
habe schon bei www.bikepedia.com geschaut  aber nicht wirklich rausgefunden welcher Jahrgang es nun ist.







Desweiteren würd ich mal gern noch wissen wo ich weiße Pedale, Bremsbeläge und Tektrogriffe (nur die Griffe nicht die komplette Halterung für den Lenker) herbekomme.
Irgendwie bin ich auf den Geschmack gekommen nun will ich mir erst einmal nen par Parts kaufen und später eventuell die etwas teureren Sachen um nen etwas leichteres Bike zusammen zu bekommen...

Währe nett wenn mir da jemand helfen kann...

MfG...


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (5. April 2009)

Du willst dir weiße, teurere und leichtere Sachen kaufen, obwohl du das Rad nur hast um von A nach B zu fahren? SINNLOS
Allein die Tatsache das du es nur zum rumfahren hast ist DUMM.
Ein BMX ist doch total unbequem. Kauf dir lieber nen Baumarktrad, oder nen schönes SSP,Fixie oder Rennrad.
Oder ist das nicht cool genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlayerMace (5. April 2009)

Supi, hat ja richtig weitergeholfen dein Beitrag 
Wie ich im ersten Beitrag schon geschrieben habe, bin ich heut son bissel auf den Geschmack des BMX gekommen, auch wenn ich nur nen bissel rum gefahren bin. Kann es mir auch gut vorstellen das Bike auch anders einzusetzen als es eigentlich mein "Ziel" war, es eben nicht nur zu nutzen um von A nach B zu fahren.

Währe nett wenn jetzt nicht weiter auf dem Thema rumgetratscht wird sondern vernünftige Beitrage kommen die mir auch etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## RISE (5. April 2009)

Die von dir gesuchten Teile gibt es eigentlich in jedem größeren BMX - Onlineshop oder evtl. auch über den Radladen in deiner Nähe. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass es sich nicht unbedingt lohnt in das Rad großartig Geld zu stecken, bzw. wenn großen Wert auf das Gewicht legst, sind Rahmen, Gabel, Antrieb und Laufräder ein guter Weg um ein paar Kilos zu sparen. Allerdings wird das natürlich teurer als Pedale, Bremsbeläge und Griffe.


----------



## Stirni (5. April 2009)

Hier gibts vll. das was du suchst.

Aber wie Rise schon sagte,wird es sich nicht großartig lohnen in das Rad Geld reinzustecken.Für das Geld,was du da rauswirfst,nur um es leichter zu machen,kriegst du ein leichtes komplettrad!


----------



## PlayerMace (5. April 2009)

Erstmal danke für den Link da sind auf jeden fall schöne Sachen dabei...
DAs mit dem Geld mag stimmen, da ich aber zur zeit meine Lehre mache wo man nicht gerade im Geld schwimmt wie den meisten bekannt sein sollte ist das sone Sache, da ich mir ja nun das Bike schon gekauft habe...
Deswegen dachte ich es mir so das ich mir stück für stück nen par gute und schicke Parts kaufe und später dann mal nen vernünftigen Rahmen.
Allerdings ist da noch die Frage mit der Passgenauigkeit oder gibt es da viele Variierende Maße
Bin ja noch neu in dem Gebiet, nen par Unterschiede sind mir schon aufgefallen.
Naja werd mich da die tage nochmal etwas genauer reinlesen und mir das nochmal überdenken.

Weis jemand ne Antwort zu meiner Frage welches Baujahr das Bike ist ?


----------



## Daniel_D (5. April 2009)

Das Rad ist von 2004

http://www.bikepedia.com/Images/Image.aspx?w=400&h=400&filename=2004-Felt-BMX-Ethic.jpg


----------



## RISE (5. April 2009)

Wenn das Geld knapp ist, würde ich die von dir vorgeschlagenen Teile ändern, dass hält sich finanziell in Grenzen. Und wenn du wirklich mehr machen willst als von A nach B zu fahren, lohnt es sich mehr, ein neueres Komplettrad zu nehmen. Ansonsten wirst du das Felt sowieso nach und nach so erneuern, dass es aufs Gleiche rauskommt oder noch teurer wird.


----------



## der stimp (6. April 2009)

darf man fragen zu welchem kurs du das rad geschossen hast?


----------



## PlayerMace (6. April 2009)

Danke Daniel_D

209,- hab ick dafür auf den Tisch gelegt.

Jut jut dann werd ick wohl erstmal bei dem ding bleiben so wie es ist und mein Chef nach nen Par extra Samstagen fragen und erstmal etwas zusammen sparen...
Was währe denn nen guter ansatz vom preis her wo man was vernünftiges hat aber es trotzdem rellativ "günstig" ist zum vergleich zu den High-End-Bikes und man dann noch 1-2Parts später dazu kauft...
Oder ist es komplett nen falscher Ansatz sich nach und nach Parts zu kaufen.
Also ich meine jetzt nicht für das Felt-Bike sondern denn nen neues...
Ja wie man sieht ick hab sehr wenig Ahnung aber das wird schon noch


----------



## Stirni (6. April 2009)

wenn du jetzt ein komplettneues für so ca. 500 oder 600 kaufst,und das ethic noch verkauft kriegst,hast du davon defünütüv mehr als wenn du jetz nach und nach alles aufrüstest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (6. April 2009)

Also, ich finde das echt schwer, da was zu empfehlen, wo das Kind ja nun schon in den Brunnen gefallen ist.
Ich habe ja selbst vor knapp 5 Jahren mit einem Grauimport angefangen, den ich mir für 100 Euro bei eBay geschossen habe. Das Ding war neu und es war das aktuelle Modell. Damit konnte man erstmal fahren und dann nach und nach aufrüsten, ohne wirklich Verluste zu machen. Die größte "Kraftanstrengung" dabei war der neue Antrieb. Sprich: Eine neue Kurbel setzte einen neuen Rahmen voraus. Da waren dann auf einen Schlag über 350 Euro weg. (Rahmen=200; Kurbel=130; Tretlager=20; Steuersatz=20) Dann noch ein neues Kettenblatt, das nicht an der Kettenstrebe schleift und eine neue Nabe, für ein neues Ritzel, damit das Übersetzungsverhältnis passt. Und bei der Gelegenheit bot es sich dann an, die neue Nabe in einen neuen Felgenring einspeichen zu lassen. Das kostete dann so an die 200 Euro. (Nabe=100; Felge=60; Ritzel=20; KB=30) Zusammen habe ich also knapp 600 Euro auf den Tisch gelegt. Und im Nachhinein betrachtet, hat sich die Investition gelohnt.

Das vielleicht mal so als Gedankenhilfe zu Stirnis Vorschlag.


----------



## der stimp (7. April 2009)

oi oi, 
über 200 ist schon ne harte hausnummer...
du solltest dir jeden monat betrag x auf die hohe kante legen und nicht anrühren. 
fahr erstmal mit deinem rad und wenn du am ende des sommers immer noch überzeugt bist, das du mit 20" glücklich bist, 
holst du dir vom ersparten ein neues (besseres/gescheites) bmx. 
auch wenns dir schwer fallen wird, aber steck echt kein geld mehr in das rad! 
generell solltest du aber vielleicht auch mal überlegen ob nicht ein 24" bmx-cruiser was für dich sein könnte. 
mit dem kann man gut mal von a nach b fahren (ohne sich ein abzubrechen) und ein wenig tricksen ist auch drin.


----------



## PlayerMace (11. April 2009)

Recht herzlichen dank für die Tipps...
Werd jetzt erst einmal so weiterfahren wie es ist ohne groß Geld rein zu pumpen, abgesehen von neuen Bremsbacken und den Rotor bau ick noch aus.
Später wenn ick etwas zusammen gespart habe werd ick was vernünftiges kaufen.
Wir hören uns dann bestimmt nochmal 

Frohes Osterfest wünsch ick euch noch


----------

